# MSN On Mac



## NetSlider (May 15, 2001)

Alright, I have access to an MSN account and I refuse to EVER use another PC again.  (Hell, I won't so much as even buy an XBOX)

How do I use MSN on Mac through Remote Access?   I am running Mac OS 9 if that's relevant.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## rharder (May 15, 2001)

I'm not familiar with MSN. Does it not simply provide a PPP dialup?

-Rob


----------



## NetSlider (May 15, 2001)

Yes it does have a PPP dialup but unfortunately Microsoft has people simply installing MSN Explorer and getting online by simply clicking that so not many know how to do it without the explorer which isn't available for Mac.

I have managed to get MSN to work on my Dreamcast so I may play Phantasy Star Online but I cannot get it to work on my Mac.  Right now, I am using a free Lycos.com account which feels the need to disconnect me every half hour.


----------



## rharder (May 15, 2001)

Oh man. That would make me scream. Whenever I move, I look for a simple, local ISP that can give me cheap PPP without any fancy (that's read: viral) ISP-flavored software.

-Rob


----------



## NetSlider (May 15, 2001)

... It IS Microsoft.   ::snicker::

I know that to use an MSN account with Dreamcast you merely have enter MSN/Username, Password, Dialup Number.  NO DNS.   But how is it done on Mac OS through Remote Access?  Surely there is a way to get it to work!

I am sick and tired of using this pathetic excuse for an ISP (Lycos)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 15, 2001)

LOL...
I;ve had bad luck with ISPs....
everytime I commit to one they go out of business 
(Now...hmmmm so if I commited to AOL would that happen ??? naaahh wont try it too expensive )
Well, I use $7-$9/month ISPs.   AT&T has a $7 per month plan unlimited access look into that lol.  MSN on a mac..you can achieve that.  Just go into remote access and type in username, pass, and access number and it *should* work.



Admiral


----------



## NetSlider (May 15, 2001)

Just the username or the username@msn.com or what?!?


----------



## rharder (May 16, 2001)

Be careful, though, of AT&T's $7/mo plan. It's one of those Banners-That-Don't-Go-Away services along with a We-Track-And-Sell-Your-Surfing-Habits. And I have to <em>pay</em> for that? I don't think they have Mac software anyway.

Still, you should be able to find cheap local ISPs wherever you are. I know, that doesn't solve your MSN problem exactly.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 16, 2001)

username is just username usually.

As for ISP, local is the best  (or cheap, with no banners for that matter)
I am not aware if AT&T tracks you and has banner adds.
If that is the case stay as far aways as possible


----------



## vic (May 22, 2001)

just get CABLE or DSL for Chrissakes! how can you stang modem??!! i have cable and the speed is thrilling! if i had to go back to 56k i'd cut my veis out with my watch blades thats how bored i would get! i need information and i need it NOW!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 22, 2001)

Personally I am at work & school all day long and I enjoy the blazing speed of T1.
When I am at home, and online I dont really download anything (or rarelly), I do some
chatting, some bulletin board posting, and of course check my e-mail.

For such tasks a 56k is ok   Besides at home one needs to kick back lol.
If I had a T1 at home I would probably never get off IRC, napster, carracho, or
whatever other file servcer/exchange thingy out there LOL.... I would go download crazy.
(at least this way I keep my sanity  )


Admiral


----------

